# Camping Card ACSI



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I have searched the forums for previous posts on the Camping Card ACSI, does any one know what dates it can be used both in the UK and France, I know it is for out of season but what dates exactly, also I would be interested in what people think of the sites that accept it.
Thanks
Regards
Reg


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The dates when a site accepts the ACSI card are determined by the site owner. It is only for use in the local low season.

That generally means forget it for July and August; forget it at the big holiday weekends like Easter, Ascension, Pentecost and so on; forget it during winter at the ski resorts.

There are very few British sites which accept the ACSI card. The maximum price of 15 Euros would just not pay in rip-off Britain.

The very few ACSI sites I have so far used have been exactly as described in the handbook and each has actually charged me less than the price quoted by ACSI since I have been travelling alone: the ACSI discount is for two adults.

Hope that helps.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Got mixed reactions with use of our card..

1. I attempted to use mine at a few sites in france Early September. The owners just waved it away when presented. As above we were charged a lower fee anyway.

2. Just been on a site at Clearmont Ferrand. There it could only be used for Sept / oct.. The site is open all year but they exploit the fact people may need to stay and charge 22 euro !! Plus no fresh water.. They wanted 2 euro for it, that sites off my list.

3. Bontera park, Benicassim, Spain.. Was a benefit here !! Large pitch, all facilities with elec at 15 euro..

For a tenner it's a good investment but just check site dates..


----------



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dr.Roy for the info, notice you have a Murvi Morrelo, we are due to pick our Morello up in December.
Regards
Reg


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Used it at Escoril (north west of Madrid) in early September. Very good site and close to The Palace at Escoril and to Franco's "monument" in the Valle de Caicos. €15 as opposed to €30 paid for the card!
Rob


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Reggie,

The ACSI card is the best tenner you'll ever spend, apart from this forum of course! As the previous poster said, acceptance dates vary from site to site, but in the summer you're generally ok until end of June/early July. We've used it as late as 15th July in Italy and we've also used it during Pentecost holidays in France with no problem. It's never been refused and we've never had a moment's hassle with it.

Pomme


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

pomme1 said:


> Hi Reggie,
> 
> The ACSI card is the best tenner you'll ever spend, apart from this forum of course! As the previous poster said, acceptance dates vary from site to site, but in the summer you're generally ok until end of June/early July. We've used it as late as 15th July in Italy and we've also used it during Pentecost holidays in France with no problem. It's never been refused and we've never had a moment's hassle with it.
> 
> Pomme


This has been my experience also. It could pay for itself with your first stop.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


We have also found that some sites will extend the date it can be ued if they have a lot of empty pitches. Worth asking.


Motorhomer2


----------



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your responses
Regards
Reg


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We had an ASCI card a few years ago and found that although it proved to be very good value for the sites listed, we didn't want our itinerary determined by the location of the listed sites so we only used one. I feel that the sites are very good if you want swimming pools and other such things, but we are quite happy with basic municipals which are often cheaper anyway. Our experience is limited to France.

Lots of sites are ASCI inspected, but not part of the discount scheme.

Sue


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, been using ACSI for a few years now. Brilliant. Very good value. We've just spent six weeks in france/spain and when not using the local aires used ACSI. Had service pitch in Oliva with waste etc for 15 euros. Then discount on final payment. Full price in Oct/Nov would have been between 23 and 25 euros. Home for Christmas and to buy next years ACSI book and France Passion. Both good options to carry in your kit. :x-mas:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We use ACSI and Camping Cheque.
Both are best in Spring and Autumn.
Not accepted during High (Summer) Season - except some places only have last week of July and first three weeks of August as High.
Winter, most ACSI sites are closed and those who aren't will often give you better than ACSI rates - especially for 30 days or more.

A few (very) sites will give you their B-class pitches for ACSI or CCheques.
Well worth having.

Patrick


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*A bargain!*

This is the first year we have used it, 2 months in Italy/Switzerland and 2 months Bosnia/Croatia. As someone has already said, the best £10 you'll spend. It isn't just for the all singing all dancing sites, but also the smaller sites. In Switzerland we used only ACSI sites, in Italy either aires de camping car (forgotten the Italian name) or ACSI sites. Except one, the ACSI site in Assisi was not within walking distance of the town, although it does lay on a coach.

We have already ordered the 2010 book/card, and can't imagine ever not using it. Camping Cheque's days are numbered!


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Can only repeat what everyone has already said, it's well worth the £10. However, as someone mentioned, some sites are 'inspected' but not part of the discount scheme. We were caught a couple of times this year!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

ACSI Brilliant, and you'll save the cost in just a few nights, we did in just two nights. Yes you'll find some sites who don't accept it and you won't always find what you want it the ACSI book but when you do it's worth every penny.

Wobby


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Apart from the ASCI book with the card the DVD is well worth having if you carry a laptop on your travels.

Mike


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We used the ACSI Card for our trip around France May - July and saved a fortune. Many of the ACSI Approved sites, although not part of the discount scheme, will often allow a discount. Most sites will accept it as security in lieu of a passport. 

Keith
Sgt411


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We bought one earlier this year for our first trip abroad in the MH. Waste of money! We were away 3 months and thought we would need it to go on sites occasionally for a charge up and to do washing etc. Of course we didnt realise that in Europe and especially France you dont actually need to go on a campsite, ever. Free Aires everywhere and wild camping positively encouraged and safer than in the UK. We did use it once in the Loire just to see what it was like. I think we saved about a fiver over 2 nights. Site was as described and very nice (if you like that sort of thing)

The book and map was quite useful though as it described the countries and other useful info. 

I wont be getting another one.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just received the December C&CC magazine and the've dropped their Freedom Camping scheme and are promoting the ACSI Camping Card for next year so expect to see more Brits around among the Dutch caravanners  

We've found it very useful the last few years although we didn't stay on many ACSI sites in France this year as we found plenty of aires but they are good when we want to stay put for a couple of days.


Steve


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

barryd said:


> We bought one earlier this year for our first trip abroad in the MH. Waste of money! We were away 3 months and thought we would need it to go on sites occasionally for a charge up and to do washing etc. Of course we didnt realise that in Europe and especially France you dont actually need to go on a campsite, ever. Free Aires everywhere and wild camping positively encouraged and safer than in the UK. We did use it once in the Loire just to see what it was like. I think we saved about a fiver over 2 nights. Site was as described and very nice (if you like that sort of thing)
> 
> The book and map was quite useful though as it described the countries and other useful info.
> 
> I wont be getting another one.


You say it was a waste of money.

Then you say you saved £5 for 2 nights, the sites as described and nice.

The book and map was quite useful though, as it described the countries and other useful info.

Can't quite make out if it was a waste of money or not! If you had stayed on a campsite for 4 nights you would have saved what the book cost. If you was to buy a book with that much info in it would probably cost more.
If you don't like campsites why buy ACSI in first place.
Saved us a fortune on sites in spain and france and would not be without it.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

sweetie said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > We bought one earlier this year for our first trip abroad in the MH. Waste of money! We were away 3 months and thought we would need it to go on sites occasionally for a charge up and to do washing etc. Of course we didnt realise that in Europe and especially France you dont actually need to go on a campsite, ever. Free Aires everywhere and wild camping positively encouraged and safer than in the UK. We did use it once in the Loire just to see what it was like. I think we saved about a fiver over 2 nights. Site was as described and very nice (if you like that sort of thing)
> ...


Well yes we did save a fiver on the one campsite we used but we actually only went on it to see what it was like and use the card otherwise I wouldnt have bothered.

The info was useful in the book but I wouldnt have paid a tenner for a book with that info, I would have easily got it from the internet.

No I dont like campsites but as it was our first trip abroad as I said in my post we didnt realise that you didnt need to use campsites at all over there so it was just one more thing in a long list that I bought.


----------



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Again everyone thanks so much for all your responses - you are such nice people on this site.
Regards
Reg


----------

